# Router Extension for Grizzly Saw



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

The router extension is model H7507 for the grizzly tablesaws.
It will fit my G1022ZF but it is limited on what type of routers can be attached to it. Does anyone have one and how well does it work?
I have the shop fox fence and I am also curious about how that works on it. Do you have to notch out the fence? Any info is greatly appreciated. I am also looking at the new Kreg large router table which has a one piece fence. Anyone have this and how do you like it?


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

Well I greatly appreciate all the help


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*When you call for help sometimes you have to SCREAMMMM*

Seriously. when I bought a cast iron, Bench Dog Router Extension for my Twin Engine 84" Table Saw,http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/members/woodnthings-7194/albums/twin-engine-84-span-tablesaw/
I realized that everytime I wanted to use the other tool, saw or router, I'd have to lower the cutter take and off the fence, of the tool I wasn't using. The table saw fence can't be used directly on the router without a sacrificial fence attached, with a hole for the cutter. So, I saw some setup issues. however, if space is at a premium, it does add width to your table saw, which is always a good idea, :yes: see .... 84" Twin Engine.... 
I ended up with the Bench Dog router table on it's own stand, on lockable wheels, liked it so much I got another one. I think Bench Dog takes the smaller size router table insert, but I still got a Jess Em lift with a Porter Cable 3 1/2 Hp on it, no problem. Love that lift also. :thumbsup:
Just a tip for the future, if you have a specfic question or quote a specific tool and can go to the Grizzly site and copy the URL for that tool and paste it in your Post, that sometimes helps with getting more responses, cause you can you just click on and see what it is. bill


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks
I ended up building a table and took the legs off of the stand that came with the router and dropped it into the table and made it flush with the rest of the table. Homemade but works very well for what I need and best of all I built it out of scrap material so it cost me free fitty.
My Tablesaw already had a cast iron extension so I was gonna have to take it off and replace it with the new router extension and would have gained zero table space. I also found out I would have had to buy a different router to fit into the "universal" plate.
But I do appreciate the time you took to give me some feedback on your experiences.


----------

